
GM Transforms Who Wins, Who Loses in the Future of Work - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2019-10-18/gm-s-electric-and-autonomous-vehicles-are-leaving-workers-behind
======
planetzero
Electric vehicles are our future, if we want to curb climate change.

Unions are against this because the skills required to work on these new
vehicles requires a higher education, which many members don't possess, and
will put them out of a job.

This is just another example of the unions holding back much needed progress
all in the name of money. It's sad some people won't have a job with the
transition to electric vehicles, but the same thing happened with the horse
and buggy.

Maybe they should spend some of the union dues on education/training for their
members, instead of striking.

